# Where to fish for walleyes on the red



## snowgoosekilla (Feb 18, 2012)

I live in Fargo, ND and was wondering of some spots i could try to catch some walleyes in or near Fargo on the Red River, any information will help!
Thank You!!


----------



## 94NDTA (May 28, 2005)

Any dam in the area will be home to plenty of walleyes and sauger. Spoons, jigs, lindy rigs, slip bobbers all work on the red for walleye.


----------



## tekoutdoors.co (Dec 23, 2012)

I never had to much luck on the red near fargo. We went down to a damn by Whapeton and had great luck with lindy's.


----------

